# Pranayam for good health



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi , I am here to speak about pranayam which is VERY easy - just sit and use "special breathing techniques" that also exercise and stimulate the tummy/internal organs. It provides your body with "extra" oxygen which makes recovery easier - so you can also call it D.I.Y "oxygen therapy". If you are interested in pranayam then you can read this article.I solved my problem of chronic constipation (7 years ibs-c, sadness , tests, diets but no operations included) by : *1-*Eating a "healthy" (notice the quotes) diet. No secret recipes and no patented (NO try 4 days and NO "pay $$$") diets. *2-*Doing pranayam and yoga (one simple pose,not any more) regularly. You dont have to do yoga if you so desire. The simple yoga pose "mandukasana" in the morning helped me to remove gas when i was bloated. *3-*Being "brave", "positive" and laughing whenever i get an excuse to do so. I also instilled in myself a stubborn desire to get well. *4-*Eating meals regularly, and not stuffing myself even when i felt the urge.If you dont want to do yoga for some reason (justifiable or otherwise), you can try doing pranayam instead. However, pranayam is not a substitute for yoga, each has its own importance. This part is in response to those people who find yoga too "demanding".NOW i dont have to use laxatives,homeopathy, ayurveda ,allopathy etc anymore...just 4 glasses of lukewarm water in the morning. My appetite has improved. I dont suffer from constipation,bloating and acidity anymore. I wish the same for you too.LET US BEGIN ---To put it crudely, pranayam is a set of special "breathing techniques" that exercise the tummy/internal organs. It has a good effect on a persons health and mind. It is very simple - all you have to do is sit and breathe using the techniques in pranayam. Pranayam (along with a "healthy,well-balanced diet" and positive mind, *which are crucial*) can cure or at least relieve MANY disorders and not just IBS-C. *However, PRANAYAM IS NOT A "ONE-SIZE FITS ALL" CURE OR ONE CURE FOR ALL PROBLEMS. But it is ONE CURE FOR A LOT OF PROBLEMS.* It can be done by both healthy and sick persons. Some people use natural remedies like wheat-grass juice, bottle-gourd juice (ACCORDING TO THEIR AILMENT) etc and pranayam.(and yoga,if they wish...) *What kind of problems can pranayam ease/solve* : *(A SMALL LIST !!!)*----> IBS-C -worked for me...I dont know about ibs-d, as of now. *It helps to make the guts stronger and stimulates the spleen,liver,gall bladder and pancreas.* ----> SEVERE Blockage in arteries due to cholesterol.----> Freedom from/decreased dependence on inhalers for asthama patients (it worked for my friend )----> Improving the reproductive system performance - solving periods related problems in women,boosting fertility in men and women...and more.----> Helped some CANCER patients - i read that cancer cells cant survive in an oxygenated environment(pranayam give you extra oxygen, remember ?)----> Improving memory and alertness (nobody claims that it will help you win the spelling-bee or similar contests!!!) (i am more alert now)----> diabetes,arthritis...----> enables weight-loss - Some obese people reported losing a few hundred grams immediately after 1st attempt !!! ----> Some folks reported that their small dental cavities were automatically filled ! (but that is NOT a substitute for a dentist) I can go on and on...But i dont want to make you bored with details. I think i got your attention by now...*BEFORE YOU BEGIN* - Consult a Pranayam teacher and/or your physician to see if you can start doing it. Also, do some research online or from a library etc . There are some restrictions on who can do it. For example, you may have doubts like : 1- I had a major surgery recently, can i do it ?2- I am pregnant, can i try ?3- Any dietary restrictions ? (a good example is the sattvic diet for maximum benefit from pranayam. Even if one does not follow it, pranayam can still be helpful)I suggest a light meal("khichdi")that may be good for some people. There is a link below. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/135952-light-easy-meal-to-ease-your-tummy-khichdi/ 4- I have hernia ? 5- I have hyper-acidity, is this ok ? (I tried homeopathy for my frequent acidity, which helped)6- Ok i know i am ready, but should my pace be slow or fast ?Ask a knowledgeable practitioner(preferably someone who has taught many people with different ailments) and learn the basics before you begin. I had asked a "rookie" teacher before and then an experienced one - trust me, i saw the difference. The better teacher told me exactly which things to do-what not to do, how to do according to my problem etc.You can find more about pranayam and yoga on the "patanjali yogpeeth" website. It has a section for usa and uk too (bottom-left corner of the page,i guess ).Go search for it on google.Here is a video on pranayam, if you wish to do it yourself : (free !!!)Oh and those who think that this gentleman is not "scientific" please watch the whole video even if you dont understand some of the words. There is plenty of jargon for those who want to hear just that(stuff like ecg,lipid profile,ra factor etc). The best part is that *it treats the body as a whole* and can help the whole body to recover, not just one part.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_Jnra2O9Fc&feature=player_embeddedI do it early it the morning, ON AN EMPTY STOMACH. If i cannot, then i do it ON AN EMPTY STOMACH,after my evening walk. I ensure a gap of 4-6 hours between my lunch and pranayam.* BUT REMEMBER ,YOU MUST DO IT REGULARLY,AND NOT INTERMITTENTLY.*. I wear loose fitting/comfortable clothing and do pranayam ,sitting on a rug/carpet. Sometimes, i feel thirsty before i begin pranayam. I have a "little" water and wait(about half an hour) for that water to "settle down". Then, i begin the practice. Pranayam can be done in a well-ventilated room with "clean" air. Do not do it in heavily polluted areas. Its not necessary to do all the forms, but if you can its good.As for the "healthy diet" ...i avoid junk food,coffee,tea,alcohol,colas. My diet is mostly vegetarian. I also eat fresh fruits.I rarely eat meat, if i do, i eat white meat like fish or chicken. Luckily, i dont have celiac disease. I never had lactose intolerance before ibs-c. When i had ibs-c, milk would always bloat my tummy. Now, I pass a little wind after drinking A LITTLE milk. No bloating though. I can handle most milk products except milk and cheese. If you know/feel that some food hurts you, avoid it - at least until you think you are ready to re-introduce it into your diet.It is better to have freshly prepared meals with minimum oil/fat and spice. I RARELY eat those frozen-ready-to-eat foods. I eat seasonal vegetables and fruits and not the ones in tin-cans preserved from half a year/1 year before. As an aside , i suggest that you see "jackmat"s post on this forum. He has an interesting perspective to offer.Also, you may see my old post on yoga and more. ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*PS :**ONE SMALL FAVOR YOU(the reader)CAN DO FOR ME - *Go and inform your doctor (gastro,onco,heart,etc) about pranayam. Request them to do some research about it. If they wish , they can GO TO India or contact the "patanjali yogpeeth" in India. Here, they can see pranayam (and yoga) etc and their effects on ill persons. They can get some data they may need for their research...ECG, lipid profile , effects on cancer patients , blood tests etc of patients who benefited from pranayam, yoga , ayurveda , natural remedies etc. Alternately, they may conduct studies in their home country but with similar conditions.I am not a spokesperson for "patanjali yogpeeth"...just a fan..._____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________All your healthy friends/relatives can do it too..half-an-hour to one hour a day. If its too cold to walk outside, hit the gym or do pranayam inside...but pranayam is not a substitute for walking,you need some of that too._____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________Somebody said "an apple a day, keeps the doctor away"...you can also say "pranayam everyday,keeps a lot of problems away" A more precise (but bugging) saying "pranayam,yoga/exercising, healthy diet, good hygiene,positive attitude - everyday, keep the doctor away...well for a LOT of problems" _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________one website you can see just for knowledge - "*curezone*" look for it on google...it has some interesting info(eg. *enema*- if thats what you wish to see).Good luck and take care.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Raymond,Thanks for re-postng about this therapy. I imagine some would be put off by the difficutly in pronouncing the name of this therapy, so I'd like to refer to it as PRANA for short (I hope I'm not being disrespectful).If I was still suffering IBS of any form, I would not hesitate to look into this. If it relaxes the core of the mind and body, and has worked wonders for you, why would one not try it?!Having said that, I see that PRANA is good for other ailments, too. Even a healthy person would benefit, as any therapy that expels stress is good.I will post back on this thread in a couple of days.


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

@jackmat - not at all.I would like to add that pranayam helps to reduce stress effectively in combination with a secret ingredient.................... your mind and the thoughts in it. Will power , positive thinking (no matter how bad the situation is) and avoiding violence/anger whenever possible. If one thinks unwholesome thoughts while doing pranayam(or even daily work), the results can be bad or less than expected. A possible misconception one may have - pranayam is a stress-buster, do it and stress HAS TO vanish ! I don't think so. Any undesirable/bad thoughts will prevent pranayam from helping you.As an aside, socializing , sports , pets (dog reversed is g0d!) etc serve as wonderful and simple means of reducing stress for many people. I believe there is no substitute for socializing IN PERSON - NOT ONLINE OR VIA PHONE. Gossip can be good, but too much of it wastes time and depletes the intellect.PS :Is there a separate section on stress/philosophy etc in this website where people can share their experiences ?If not, can we have a poll to decide if it may be started ?


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

There may be many long-term, medicine-free options,( some as "simple" and effective as jackmat's). I know one of them because it worked for me - "pranayam" (and yoga). I had a bad time with tests,failed/partially successful medicines(of various types/systems of medicine) until i discovered "pranayam". *NOT ALL* GUYS, *BUT MANY* OF YOU SHOW THE SAME PATTERN OF UPS AND DOWNS I HAD GONE THROUGH. Thats why, I have been crying myself hoarse, "running" from person to person, post to post informing them about it. Its worth looking at,nobody forces you to do it. I only force you to have a *sincere* look at it, then decide what you want to do. I don't think, i should return to this forum again because : 1-i am free now 2-i introduced you to an alternative, my task is done.I also dont claim that "pranayam" is a cure for all problems, but a sincere/unbiased look at it will definitely make you amazed,if not anything else.If any of you find it useful , tell it to people with and without ibs-c(!!!)________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________PS:*Before i leave : *I managed to spare some time for this last post. Now, I might not be able to return here --- coz work is demanding more of my time. I thought "my" IBS-C was the worst , until i "saw" some of you who had a harder time. I realize that i am much luckier, in spite of all the misery i suffered !I wish that all of you be happy, free of disease, rise to your true potential and live life to the fullest.Great thanks to the IBS Forum for improving my knowledge, improving my outlook, giving me a medium to express myself and ABOVE ALL letting ibs people know that they are not alone and that there is hope...(where is the farewell cake !!! --- never mind, i can see the gluten-sensitive guys running away... ..uuuh...ahem...looks like my stand up comedy lessons are not working...)
























































why seven smileys ??? i want you to smile and be happy all seven days of the week!!! Good luck and take care.


----------



## circadrt (Dec 25, 2010)

raym0nd said:


> @jackmat - not at all.I would like to add that pranayam helps to reduce stress effectively in combination with a secret ingredient.................... your mind and the thoughts in it. Will power , positive thinking (no matter how bad the situation is) and avoiding violence/anger whenever possible. If one thinks unwholesome thoughts while doing pranayam(or even daily work), the results can be bad or less than expected. A possible misconception one may have - pranayam is a stress-buster, do it and stress HAS TO vanish ! I don't think so. Any undesirable/bad thoughts will prevent pranayam from helping you.As an aside, socializing , sports , pets (dog reversed is g0d!) etc serve as wonderful and simple means of reducing stress for many people. I believe there is no substitute for socializing IN PERSON - NOT ONLINE OR VIA PHONE. Gossip can be good, but too much of it wastes time and depletes the intellect.PS :Is there a separate section on stress/philosophy etc in this website where people can share their experiences ?If not, can we have a poll to decide if it may be started ?


I would be the second to vote YES for a site for the Mind-Body connection and how various kinds of stress and anxiety and mood control, use and blah blah stuff can help make things feel better, get better and even.................GO AWAY!







Dennis


----------



## circadrt (Dec 25, 2010)

raym0nd said:


> There may be many long-term, medicine-free options,( some as "simple" and effective as jackmat's). I know one of them because it worked for me - "pranayam" (and yoga). I had a bad time with tests,failed/partially successful medicines(of various types/systems of medicine) until i discovered "pranayam". *NOT ALL* GUYS, *BUT MANY* OF YOU SHOW THE SAME PATTERN OF UPS AND DOWNS I HAD GONE THROUGH. Thats why, I have been crying myself hoarse, "running" from person to person, post to post informing them about it. Its worth looking at,nobody forces you to do it. I only force you to have a *sincere* look at it, then decide what you want to do. I don't think, i should return to this forum again because : 1-i am free now 2-i introduced you to an alternative, my task is done.I also dont claim that "pranayam" is a cure for all problems, but a sincere/unbiased look at it will definitely make you amazed,if not anything else.If any of you find it useful , tell it to people with and without ibs-c(!!!)________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________PS:*Before i leave : *I managed to spare some time for this last post. Now, I might not be able to return here --- coz work is demanding more of my time. I thought "my" IBS-C was the worst , until i "saw" some of you who had a harder time. I realize that i am much luckier, in spite of all the misery i suffered !I wish that all of you be happy, free of disease, rise to your true potential and live life to the fullest.Great thanks to the IBS Forum for improving my knowledge, improving my outlook, giving me a medium to express myself and ABOVE ALL letting ibs people know that they are not alone and that there is hope...(where is the farewell cake !!! --- never mind, i can see the gluten-sensitive guys running away... ..uuuh...ahem...looks like my stand up comedy lessons are not working...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHANE, NO. COME BACK*. Say it ain't so!!! Hey, "Ray," man, you can't go! Well of course you can go, but what I mean is - you contribute so much good to this specific forum in my humble opinion. Well, if you have to go, keep in touch or check in off and on or forget your purse or something so you have to come back OK? Work is demanding alot of your time?? Even the Prez shoots hoops and goes out off and on! You're not an 80 hour a week brain surgeon are you? (Gee, if you are, do you give discounts to online people you barely know?). Seriously, please consider a once a month check-up or something. Get the email updates anyway so you can see when or if you might be needed off and on. We could shine a bright shape of a colon in the sky if you need that I suppose. You can do THAT much for yourself and us can't you? You know of course helping everyone here is very beneficial to your own positive mental and physical health right?







So, in the name of being selfish, and to prevent this forum from slowing down or clogging up or...OH, not good words for the IBS-C forum perhaps.....well, being less interesting, please keep an eye out on us here. I am not here alot, and I am new, but I have come to the conclusion that there are some who could be greatly helped by your suggestions and by mine and by trying, or at least hearing about success stories from people who used things other than drugs or highly restrictive diets (except when food allergies or sensitivities are proven to make their problems flare or continue or become worse) to get better or even to become pain and symptom FREE. It's like going to the anxiety forum and reading all the people who feel the only way to get over panic attacks is by taking a Xanax or Wellbutrin or some other pill they get from their MD or psychiatrist. There are millions of folks who get well annually without medications. Thirty years ago I did.Well, I have cajoled all I can without people starting a rumor that I have an unhealthy online crush on you, so I'll stop now. But please consider my suggestions and :::sniff::: please don't really go away for good, totally. An, ahem, regular mind is a terrible thing to, er, waste.







Your sense of humor is also needed for these kinds of forums, lest they get much too serious and people continue to focus only on their pains and if four prunes are enough or 20 are too many and things like that.Peace and health be with you, and seriously, don't be a strange stranger. If you wish and are willing, I personally would enjoy hearing from you off and on - just to make sure you're still on the healthy path and staying out of trouble. Very best, and with thanks,Dennis


----------



## circadrt (Dec 25, 2010)

Jackmat said:


> Raymond,Thanks for re-postng about this therapy. I imagine some would be put off by the difficutly in pronouncing the name of this therapy, so I'd like to refer to it as PRANA for short (I hope I'm not being disrespectful).If I was still suffering IBS of any form, I would not hesitate to look into this. If it relaxes the core of the mind and body, and has worked wonders for you, why would one not try it?!Having said that, I see that PRANA is good for other ailments, too. Even a healthy person would benefit, as any therapy that expels stress is good.I will post back on this thread in a couple of days.


Prana is both used often and I think is a good short easy to remember substitute. Works for me. - D.


----------

